# Does anyone watch Jon & Kate Plus 8?



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

I Do! I absolutely love the show and think that all the kids are so cute. I just hate that I have to watch the episodes online since I dont have TLC and can't afford the dvds right now. But when I can I def will be buying them all. So does anyone else on here watch this show?


----------



## 06290714 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, not all the time, but I do & I love it. Those kids are so adorable..and it amazes me how they do it.


----------



## PuterChick (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't like watching Kate be mean to Jon, she can be rather harsh at times!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 20, 2009)

That show is just so so to me.  Like the above poster said, Kate needs to be a LOT nicer to John.  It seems like this show, as well as Little People Big World have the rudest wives.  Also, while the kids are cute on Jon & Kate, those two older ones need to calm down with their attitudes, especially Maddie.  I guess all is okay since it seems like their parents let them get away with it.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 20, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE this show!!  I think Jon and Kate are super cute and I get their relationship.  My husband (who's half Thai) looks alot like him and they're alot alike.  You know how he's always making fun of Kate??  That's exactly how he is with me.  I think it's cute.  Also, having two little girls myself, I think it's amazing the amount of patience and organizational skills (for the lack of a better saying??) that they have to manage EIGHT little kids.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

I love that show...all except for that one older twin...she is just such a little brat sometimes...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't watch it all the time, but I do catch in when I see that's it's on. 

I love the show. Jon is a hottie LOL I actually dig the fact that they show when Kate is mean or when Jon flips out because that's how some families are. It's a reality show that's actually NOT scripted LOL

For those saying that Kate needs to be nicer to Jon, it's probably not that she's intentionally being mean to him, sometimes she lashes out because she's stress. With their situation, who WOULDN'T be? Plus, she's the one who is ALWAYS with them. He spends a lot of time with them too, but she is a SAHM while has somewhat of an escape from it, even though having a job is hardly an escape Ha! Jon gets an attitude with her too, it just happens sometimes. But they love each other and their relationship is just so adorable.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_ I think it's amazing the amount of patience and organizational skills (for the lack of a better saying??) that they have to manage EIGHT little kids._

 
they have a lot of help. a lot.
i think the show is a joke.
the parents are making a ton of cash by making a spectical of their children. its like a modern-day equivalent of a freak show. the kids have no say, they have no child labor protections. i dont blame the older children for acting out, they are starting to realize what's going on. 
there are a lot of reports out there from people previously associated with the show (aunt jody being the most prominent) speaking out against what is going on.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 20, 2009)

I watch it often, as I tend to leave TLC on when there's nothing else on TV.  A lot of the episodes seem to be the same to me, though.  Definitely reminds me of why I don't want one kid, let alone eight.

Definitely not as freaky or terrible as the show "17 Kids and Counting" which just scares me.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 20, 2009)

I think its a great show, I admire Jon and Kate for the effort they put in to raise their family the best way they can.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

Someone on youtube just uploaded a new episode that I haven't watched yet! So yes I'm very excited lol. 

But about the Kate being mean thing, I do think sometimes she acts a bit too harsh towards Jon. Like in the Korean Barbecue episode when he spent a lot of time in "her" kitchen and she kept complaining about it. She does seem to be the very controlling type of person while Jon is much much more laid back. But you never really know though what exactly goes down since TLC could be doing alot of editing just to I guess stir up some kind of "drama" on the show if that makes any sense? lol. But I can tell that at the end of the day they all love each other very much.

I think they probably do have A LOT of help but even with help it must still be stressful trying to raise 8 constantly growing kids with growing needs. 

Can someone elaborate more on the Aunt Jodi situation? 

I do also find Jon cute haha! Plus he just seems so cool and fun to hang around with.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 20, 2009)

that show makes my husband want to have kids (cuz he's mixed too). It's just cute to watch my hubby and see the joy in his eyes <3

i love lil hannah. she's so sassy, like my little niece


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 20, 2009)

kate really irritates me sometimes. seriously jon has wiped 6 different baby butts in 1 day!i can't even get my man to wipe 1 baby butt in a month! lol she doesn't treat him right sometimes, shes lucky he's there 4 her and helps out as much as he does.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Jan 20, 2009)

this is like my favorite show! I've seen every episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I LOVE little Aedan (sp?) he is sooooo cute!
Joel went a notch up when he said "I have a weiner, Daddy's have weiners" haha loved that.
Can't stand Maddie though.. serious attitude and jealousy issues..
With Kate being mean, just imagine the stress. I know I wouldn't be happy pappy all the time with 6 kids under 5 haha


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 20, 2009)

I love this show. I can't stand any scenes with Maddie, though. 
Every time she comes on, my mom will be like "ugh! Her!" 
And it annoys me when Kate tries to correct Jon for every mispronunciation or whatever - once is fine, but she'll like - drag the hell out of it. And she needs a new hairstyle.

Other than that - the show is cool and Jon's humor cracks me up. I think Aaden and Alexis are the cutest thing ever.
The attitude in Hannah... Jesus, another Maddie.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 20, 2009)

I read that they only film the show 3 days out of the week, so it's not like the cameras are there 24/7.  They do have permanent lighting fixtures installed, though, so the kids aren't tripping over power cords and what not.  It'd be interesting to see the house in person and all the lights.  

I think Kate's haircut is practical to her situation.  I've had that same haircut, and it's a lot easier to style and deal with, than longer hair.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

I think my favorite girl would have to be Alexis with her sassiness and her love for the aldergators lol. As for boy it be Aaden cause he has those funny looking glasses on and pretends to be a different animal every day lol. Joel's weiner line was just a classic haha. I think I looked a bit like Hannah when I was little, does anyone remember when she was like "Enjoy yourself!" with the little attitude? sooo cute lol.

Sometimes I actually do feel bad for Mady because she was probably use to getting alot of attention when it was just her, Cara and her parents. And with 8 kids your not always able to give each and every child there undivided attention. I think they discussed that in the Mady's day episode that they think she acts out because she doesn't get enough attention. But then again alot of the time I'm just like omg...I can't believe she just did that or I can't believe she's acting like that. But like I said they do probably edit alot out so we dont really know for sure.

The house they live and film in looks really tiny to fit 8 growing people and their parents. I heard that there building a much bigger house in North Carolina and plan on moving in soon. I wonder what the new place will look like cause I'm so use to seeing the house they live in now.


----------



## 06290714 (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't ever notice Kate being short or mean to Jon? I mean she's at home with the kids ALL day so I couldn't blame her, PLUS I seen him say and do some stupid things.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 21, 2009)

I watch it, pretty much everyday. Infact I watched it earlier on, episode where they went to an organic farm, bought half a cow ha ha. I don't know what series etc we're on in the UK compared to the US but whatever I love it, I could just continually watch it for hours.

I love Jon and Kate as a couple, they seem to have their moments of tension but I think they come across like they really value their relationship and making it work aswell as the kids. Their kids seem really well rounded too, and Jon and Kate obviously make the most of giving them as much life experience as they grow up as possible. They come across as very caring, yet giving people despite the fact with eight little ones there must be a large financial burden. I think the kids are hilarious too, too cute aswell I'd just put them in my pocket and take them home. Loved Aaden when he was a lion then a dragon!

Gives me ideas of having a large family ha ha - I don't think I'd cope quite so well though somehow.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, sometimes I watch. I missed the newest episode, but finally caught the wedding the other night. The kids are adorable, John is funny, but Kate can get irritating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Is Maddie turning into her Mom??)


----------



## joojoobss (Jan 21, 2009)

I LOVE the show! i actually rented all of it because i kept on missing it on tv. 
but i found out they had another show before jon & kate plus 8, its called surviving sextuplets, something like that.. and its about the 6 kids when they were much younger and 100x cuter! 

i think the 2 twins are wayyy too much.. i cant believe they're 8? 10? i forget.. and they still cry and scream as much as they do. 

i kinda like the relationship jon and kate have together.. even though she's a little mean to him, he loves her sooo much and they balance each other out so much.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah I def agree that yes they do have there moments but they do compliment each other most of the time. Like theres that balance like joojoobss said with the control Kate has(which with that many kids you will need) and fun and laid backness Jon has. It obviously works for them I guess since there still together and not at their wit's end and there children seem like there smart and growing up fine. 

I thought the episode where they renewed there vowels in Hawaii was just so sweet. I can tell it meant alot for the kids too, to know that their parents aren't going anywhere and are staying together for good.


----------



## Odette (Jan 21, 2009)

It must be expensive raising all those kids. They have 8 kids to put through university this may their way of making extra cash.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_It must be expensive raising all those kids. They have 8 kids to put through university this may their way of making extra cash._

 
they get a ton of money, endorsements, appearances, freebies, and money from their shows. jon doesnt work outside the home any more. they have hired people that help them in their home and to help take care of the kids.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, they make pretty good money now that I saw Kate endorsing her books and TV appearances. I read somewhere the shows are like $40k an episode? They obviously make good money, enough to expand their house.

Plus kate seems pretty savy with money saving - she spends just a few hundred every shopping? My mom drops like $100 at Costco for 3 things for 5 people... haha.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 22, 2009)

It would be very wise of them to be saving up cash to pay for tuition for 8 kids, which prices on everything rising they have to!

Wow $40k an episode?! If thats true even with that money they dont look like their living the "rich" life. Yeah they do go on lots of vacations but I think the kids deserve to get to go to places and enjoy things plus the resorts they go to offer them free trips and everything. It's the resorts way of advertising in a sense too by having them visit these places. Kate does seem like a big bargain hunter type of person, always looking for a good deal. I admire that they dont seem to be spoiling their kids rotten with all the money there making.


----------



## Chikky (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the show and my mom loves it. Though Maddy is very trying... 

Most of the time they crack me up and are cute. Though Jon really makes me laugh. The things he says and the looks he gives sometimes, hehe...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha i love this show but i dont have tivo or any of those fancy upgraded cable connections so i often miss the episodes :\ I havent seen this show in months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really like Leah? Is that her name? (actually im not sure im taking about the right girl) But i love how shes so helpful and she chooses to sit down and help her mom with all the chores and i remember an episode where she helped fold the laundry at 4 years old!! while all the other kids are outside playing


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 25, 2009)

^^ You can watch some episodes on youtube, thats what I do. It sucks that they don't have all that many uploaded on there but its better than nothing. I'm currently trying to see if there are any other sites that have the episodes uploaded. I wonder if I can just go to blockbusters or family video and rent the dvds? Ugh I wish I had the money to buy them!


Has anyone watched the episode Mady's day where she gets to go and get her ears pierced and then gets to eat out at red robbin's afterwards? I loved when her parents were describing her, at first they said that she has a good heart and then goes on to say how she can be manipulative, lying, etc and finally how she just leaves them speechless cause she's so unpredictable. It's true from what I've seen of her on the show but its so funny how Jon & Kate said it about her though lol.

Your talking about Hannah, "mommy's little helper or little mother" as Kate has called her lol. I love the smile she had on her face when she helped fold laundry! I think I looked sort of like her with a mix of Leah when I was younger.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 4, 2009)

I think Mady is really jelous of the younger ones. Very very jelous. I noticed Cara has her moments but not so much, i really wish they could do something to sort out mady's mood swings and her jelousy, i have to turn off the TV when it happens, it just out right annoys me!

EDIT: Changed the names since I was obviously without sleep when i wrote this, lol!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 4, 2009)

^ do you mean sort out mady's mood swings? not caras..


----------



## EllD (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't believe what a rank bitch Kate is.  I'm convinced that Jon spends his days fine-tuning his escape plan to get away from that vituperous wainch.  I mean if everything your husband says and does is wrong and he's just an all around dumb ass at some point that reflects badly on you, you goof troop!  She's just over the top critical and I wouldn't blame him for baling on her, not the kids, and getting his own place.  Run, Jon, run!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 4, 2009)

I love Jon's sense of humor. He's very laid-back and the kids are adorable. Kate is a major control freak.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EllD* 

 
_I can't believe what a rank bitch Kate is.  I'm convinced that Jon spends his days fine-tuning his escape plan to get away from that vituperous wainch.  I mean if everything your husband says and does is wrong and he's just an all around dumb ass at some point that reflects badly on you, you goof troop!  She's just over the top critical and I wouldn't blame him for baling on her, not the kids, and getting his own place.  Run, Jon, run!!_

 

I'm praying that one day he turns around and bitch slaps her. She sucks. I foresee many years of therapy bills for those poor children.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Feb 6, 2009)

I live pretty close to them. Jon is actually turning into an alcoholic, i believe. He is out at the 3rd and spruce cafe in reading every night during the week. I know this because my brother in laws best friend work there. Then on the weekends he goes to legends in reading. He actually showed up there with this girl I went to high school with. She is 23. hmm I dont know, but it seems off the camera he really isnt around much.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie0716* 

 
_I live pretty close to them. Jon is actually turning into an alcoholic, i believe. He is out at the 3rd and spruce cafe in reading every night during the week. I know this because my brother in laws best friend work there. Then on the weekends he goes to legends in reading. He actually showed up there with this girl I went to high school with. She is 23. hmm I dont know, but it seems off the camera he really isnt around much._

 
Thats pretty interesting, maybe thats why Kate is so stressed.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 6, 2009)

I think him becoming an alcholic would pretty much be the end of that happy family. Kate would never put up with that.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I think him becoming an alcholic would pretty much be the end of that happy family. Kate would never put up with that._

 
I have to agree with that. It's sad if all of this stuff is true. It's not going to ruin the show for me though. I just like watching the show and seeing all the kids little happy faces and tiny voices speak.


----------



## User35 (May 19, 2009)

I cant wait for the season premier in like a week or something. 

Have you guys been keeping up on their drama?!?!? Oh lordy they are all over the tabliods and whatnot...hes been caught with some young gal lately ( I guess sweetie0716 was correct !). Cant blame him though I dont know if I could put up with her. But at the same time Im sure his actions kinda trigger her bitchyness. Ive also read that Kate is doing the "body guard". LOL !

I just saw the teaser for the new season and they talk about "how they are in different places"....hm

I wonder if they're are gonna get divorced like most of the other reality show couples ?? Nick and Jessica, Hulk and Linda, the Meet the Barkers folks.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 19, 2009)

^ I know so much drama...who has time for all that with all those kids...Now he was having an affair with the 23 y/o and she was having one with the bodyguard.....WOW....who was watching the brood thru all this making out lol...But she was just a general mean ass anyway

If this is all true...I doubt they will continue their contract....Back to working in the real world


----------



## frocher (May 19, 2009)

,,,,,,,


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 20, 2009)

So, I haven't actually watched the show but I've seen clips on the Soup.
Damn, women like Kate are the reason I could never be with a woman. 

But those kids are so adorable. For the sake of the children, I hope those cheating rumors aren't true.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 20, 2009)

I really don't know what to think about all of those rumors. Other than that it is really sad with 8 kids in the mix. At first, I just thought the rumors were untrue and people were just getting paid by the tabloids to come up with some "juicy" stuff to put in their magazines. But lately it's been getting crazy with all the different ones about how they have a contract to cheat, and how they are exploiting their kids and don't give a crap about them, etc. I just hope for the family's sake especially the kids, that all of this is untrue and just a bunch of lies made up by others. 

But if this is some kind of publicity stunt, then just wow that's just low. To put your kids through that kind of hell from the public and media to get ratings? Don't know the exact numbers but I doubt the ratings are doing bad.


----------



## blindpassion (May 20, 2009)

I doubt that most of the tabloid stories are true.

I mean, if you watch their show, you can see how dedicated they are to their kids... theres no faking that.


----------



## CellyCell (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie0716* 

 
_I live pretty close to them. Jon is actually turning into an alcoholic, i believe. He is out at the 3rd and spruce cafe in reading every night during the week. I know this because my brother in laws best friend work there. Then on the weekends he goes to legends in reading. He actually showed up there with this girl I went to high school with. She is 23. hmm I dont know, but it seems off the camera he really isnt around much._

 
I find it interesting how what you said turns out to be true.


Personally, I think Jon is better off without Kate.
Her personality is just too much - the other shows with hundreds of kids, the mothers never acted so bitchy like how Kate is. My parents wouldn't even knock each other down in front of people let alone on TV - so embarrassing and disrespectful. 

I remember watching that Jon + Kate Go Green episode and it made me so mad how she kept picking on the guy who hosted some environment show - I understand clowning around but she would say such rude things in a blunt manner and this poor guy would just giggle it off but he looked taken aback. 

And I still can't stand her flock of seagulls haircut.

But I hope for the sake of the kids - the both remain an active part of their lives. I doubt Jon would disappear on them like that.


----------



## alka1 (May 20, 2009)

did anyone see the previews of the upcoming TLC interview? They both seem very..tense. Awkward almost. They talk about the fact that the have no privacy anymore. He also says that he can't be Jon anymore - he has to be Jon and Kate Plus 8.

Also, Kate's Brother-in-law came out and supposedly revealed the truth about Jon+Kate. He said they have a marriage contract that says Jon can have girlfriends on the side, he just has to show up to film the show.

They never really seemed like a happy couple to me. No spark or chemistry between them. It just looked like they put on the show for the camera but had some conflicts going on behind the scenes (but then what couple doesn't?) maybe it was the stress of having millions of people watching..? Plus, taking care of 8 kids isn't easy.

 I hope for the sake of their kids that they are able to work out whatever problems they may have.


----------



## Pizzicata (May 21, 2009)

I have watched this show regularly for season 3-4 and some eps from before that.  My guy and I watch it together.  We enjoy this kids.  We have watched the affection evaporate from their marriage.  We have watched the show turn into a weird infomercial (every episode is a trip or event or filled with product placement).  We have watched Kate become more of a shrew.  Someone gave me "her" (its rumored Beth Carson primarily wrote it) first book, Multiple Blessings, and its hard to criticize such a religious book w/o feeling like a jerk but it is kind of cloying to be honest.  All about how times were tough, she prayed, and then money and help came her way.  Thats lovely, but then why has she cut so many of the helpers and family out of their life, and the new helpers they get can't be mentioned, admitted to, or shown on screen?  Its messed up that Jon is stepping out.  Even if he is not technically having intercourse with that woman, something is not right.  And it is no surprise.  He doesn't want to do the show anymore.  I understand they want to continue their lifestyle, but at what price?  I don't want the Gosselin's to break up.  In order not to I suspect that they need to put the show on hold.  They could still do yearly specials, ppl would still eat it up.  Many of us are tired of the show.  Obvs will still be watching to see how they reconcile the drama.  I don't really see why Kevin & Aunt Jodi would lie on this topic.  I agree with them, the Gosselins need to focus on the marriage and the family and not the camera right now.


----------



## Pizzicata (May 26, 2009)

The season premiere struck me as profoundly sad


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

What happened.....I started to watch it...but watched dateline instead


----------



## User35 (May 26, 2009)

yeah it was sad..I was hoping jon and kate were staying strong and all the rumors were fake...but no they are in deep.

During the whole season premier it appears jon isnt even living at home. Kate plans and hosts a birthday party for the sextuplets, jon just shows up hes nice with the kids but puts no effort into putting on a mommy and daddy are happy act..but honestly they havent done that in a long time. They do a lot of individual interviews on the couch.Kate more than Jon. Kate seems hurt, Jon seems pissed off and completly done with the relationship. I think things are pretty bleek for them.

Poor kiddos.


----------



## blindpassion (May 26, 2009)

Such a depressing season premier


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Tell me it is not true...I was watching one of those shows that follow Nancy Grace...and they were saying Jon and kate have a contract and it states he can have girlfriend...wtf is that about if so..headline news or something


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2009)

I thought something was wrong last season when he kept saying he was at his mom's house "helping her out". I remember telling someone that it didn't appear that he lived with them and they were fronting like he was. I didn't watch, but nothing has surprised me so far. I just think if they were serious, they would not just be sitting on a couch in front of a camera talking about it.


----------



## blindpassion (May 26, 2009)

I HIGHLY doubt that... from the pain in her eyes and her voice last night, I highly doubt she would at all be okay with that.

I think thats just crazy rumors.

I totally felt her pain though because she was talking about how she cant figure out the problem and so fast they turned into two different people, and it reminded me of my own situation, and I totally felt that pain in her.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Also, my question is ....Why would the Brother &  SIL be providing the tabloids with all this information about the personal lives of their own siblings..going on these shows just blabbing...seems so weird ...that they are telling all their business....or is it all for publicity....Just seems like there is something not right here...

Jon & Kate's Secret Marriage Contract? at The Insider

I agree Alexa...but the rumors are coming from their on family...who you guys say, have no reason to lie

We have to admit...this is TV...and ratings and $$ can make hella actors


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2009)

I guess, in their eyes, they have nothing else to lose. They've already been put out of their lives and probably don't see the kids anymore since Kate refused to let TLC compensate them. Also, I don't understand the whole "I don't know what went wrong" cry.....You sold your soul to be on TV. Your wholesome show has turned into "Watch Us Get Free Stuff". It's not even about them dealing with raising multiples anymore because they've gotten to the point where they're rich and want for nothing. In the process, the spotlight has gotten too hot for Jon, who's suffering from Peter Pan Syndrome and he wants out of this.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

^^ Agreed.....people have to see what these shows have done to past marriages...families etc....Sometimes all the money in the world is not worth the risk...Everyone needs some privacy and freedom away from the spotlight


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2009)

I really think that on top of having 8 small kids (the tups were babies when all this filming started), they never knew each other as parents. Bringing forth a family for a couple is a major change. Adding cameras and such to the mix is a recipe for disaster. This show is their blessing and curse.


----------



## blindpassion (May 26, 2009)

I dont know, Jon was making a point on the show and hes like "hey, if I paid you 20,000 dollars, who knows what you might say - you'd say anything"

I think referring to the issue of his family.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

I know I think that is why ..twins were having such a acting out stage in the beginning...they were just sick of the cameras and just wanted to be normal kids with a normal life  like it was before the 6 babies came along.

Well I am sure their is truth in most of it...Maybe not all...But I'm sure when it is all said and done...it will probably be close to accurate...it normally is

Brad swore he wasn't sleeping with Angelina too...hummm...yep we all believe that


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2009)

Right. Cara and Mady were 3 when the cameras came around. The poor little ones have always had a camera follow them, which is why I can't understand why Kate made a big deal about the paparazzi. I don't understand the direction of the show at this point. They need a Plan B or settle with what they have, because they have to know that people are not going to be watching them when these kids are teenagers. Hell, it's a trainwreck right now.


----------



## Miz Pina (May 26, 2009)

I think the saddest part in last nights episode was when Kate said she came home and the kids were calling her the babysitters name and she was basically like, well, you just have to get used to that.

Maybe it's wrong to post this here but my sis just sent me this and it's kinda funny:

Photos - See What Stars Look Like With Kate Gosselin's Hair! | Usmagazine.com


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

^^ That was funny...it actually didn't look too bad on fergie lol


----------



## Mabelle (May 26, 2009)

Some jon said really stuck with me "This has turned into a Buissness. That's all this is".

If your marriage is in serious crisis, why don't you turn the cameras off and try to get your shit together. This show seems to be driving them farther apart. Kate is running off doing book tours. She said one of her kids was calling her by the nanny's name. They're turning into a brand, not family.

It was a matter of time before this happened. I don't know them obviously, but i know that if my spouse spoke to me the way that Kate demeans Jon, i would grow a freakin backbone. I duno, maybe he's just had enough. It certainly seems that way. I don't know that i can blame him.


----------



## kdemers1221 (May 26, 2009)

The way I see it, I think they jumped into having kids and marriage way to soon. They were 22 when they married, 23 when they had the twins and 26 or 27 when they had the sextuplets. I think neither of them had time to enjoy life as a married couple or to explore life before settling down and now they're both itching to experience life. I don't blame one or the other for the falling apart of their marriage... I think it is a combination of a bunch of things. Kate admits that she's been wrong in the past and short with Jon and that's commendable... if she was still denying it after all the footage I don't know if I could feel for her. Nobody is perfect and I think she is a strong women for raising eight kids. I hope they work it out. I've heard they're seeking marriage counseling.


----------



## CellyCell (May 26, 2009)

I actually felt bad for her - first time ever.
Kate was more on the hopes of salvaging the marriage and saying she does this for the family while Jon kept with just, "I do this for my kids" only.

Jon looked drunk in the first interview. Slurred his words a bit, unshaven... just not good at all. The 2nd one he seemed more himself with the jokes and such.

What broke my heart and I almost wanted to cry at was during the party, Alexis was talking to him about her friend and then said something like, "don't leave us again, daddy" and you see Jon kinda taken aback by that by that comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Poor kids. 
I don't think they should continue filming until all the press dies down.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 26, 2009)

Jon looked like he did not want to be there. He literally looked like he was dragged from the streets (or the bar) and forced on that couch.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

If it is causing crisis in their marriage and with their kids...they should not continue filming IMO even after the press dies down...It will only happen again.... Make good with all the money you have made $40K an episode....invest wisely...Or God forbid if that isn't enough Get a Job....But keep your family together


----------



## trendoid (May 26, 2009)

I have loved this show for what seems like a loong time. Watching the season premiere last night made me so sad. From the way they were talking, it sounded like they were already separated and that divorce was imminent.


----------



## blindpassion (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_If it is causing crisis in their marriage and with their kids...they should not continue filming IMO even after the press dies down...It will only happen again.... Make good with all the money you have made $40K an episode....invest wisely...Or God forbid if that isn't enough Get a Job....But keep your family together_

 

If I was them, I would have put away every penny of that which didnt NEED to be spent on important things, or the occasional extra fun stuff for themselves and the kids.

That way they know that their kids futures are secure, and they can relax a little bit.


----------



## Pizzicata (May 28, 2009)

Jon & Kate have to stop doing the show. TLC got huge ratings (almost 10million) from the season premiere, they have no motive to cancel the show. People can't tear away, so the Gosselin parents have to stop it. They could do annual specials, people would eat that up. Kate could keep "writing" her books. Jon could get a job and feel productive. With investment and savings ("coupons!!!*") I think they could manage. They are rumored to have earned as much as $75,000 per episode, so don't pity them and don't cry about paparazzi. Also, they have tons of helpers that they purposely don't show on camera. But to save the marriage, if that is even remotely possible and to keep the kids from damage they need to stop it. Supposedly they have signed on for this season and another already. It is going to come at a high price, I think.

*coupons reference below go to about 3:40
"http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBNB28YyMv4


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

^ I personally don't think in the end it will be so much up to them 100% ...TLC is gonna be the deciding force for most part...Do they want a broken up Jon & Kate or do they want what they originally contracted them for....If they want to keep the show going they may have to keep the marriage going.

I personally don't pity them at all...They signed up for the show and when they saw it damaging their marriage they had the right to pull out...Not continue on for the money. There is a time when you say No More....looks like they let that time pass them by for the mighty dollar


----------



## gigglegirl (May 28, 2009)

I liked the show at its inception....but have found in the last year it feels far more manufactured (coulda been at the beginning too, i just didnt feel it like i do now). 

I can't believe how much Kate harps, nags, nitpicks. I would not be a happy camper either. She feels the need to micromanage (yes with 8 kids, youd need to be organized but not so forceful that you pick the colours your kids can paint with b/c you want it to go with your house). 

I like the rest of you just feel bad for the kids. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They didn't choose this!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 28, 2009)

I don't think it's rumors at all.  Seriously, have you seen how she treats Jon EVERY singe episode?  Like one of her kids....actually worse than one of her kids.  She seems very hateful towards him.  If these things are true, I'm not saying it's right to cheat, but I am saying I don't feel sorry for her.  I thought it was funny how when she started crying on the season premiere, her biggest worry was about her "makeup."  Get real.  You can't behave that way you have for X amount of seasons, and expect that Jon won't get tired of your crap.

The worst thing, IMO, is that Maddie has her attitude big time.  Cara a little bit, and now I'm noticing even some of the smaller kids.  Very sad.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

Gigglegirl ^^ Thats what my dh said...he was like hell if you nagged and griped as much as she did I would be looking for Exit signs too


----------



## hawaii02 (May 28, 2009)

^Maddie has had Kate's attitude. Apparently, there is news also going around that Kate got off of bedrest just to go to Jon's work and jump down his throat. I don't think that this show should continue, but again-rumor is Kate doesn't want to stop the money train. If Jon didn't want to do the show anymore, Kate should have said "We're stopping." There kids are already damaged enough in terms of never being normal.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 28, 2009)

Kate can't stop the money train. She's smart. I'm sure she's already done the math on how long they need to keep this dabacle on the air so that she's "set for life".


----------



## kdemers1221 (May 28, 2009)

I'm not gonna believe all the bad press thats being put out by the rumor mill. everyday it's something new. none of us know them only how they're portrayed on tv. its amazing all the people coming out of the woodwork with some story about them. jon and kate aren't the only ones cashing... everyone who "claims" to have some inside info is selling a story about them is too.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 28, 2009)

The 1.5 mil house is nice, no?? Kate is the money train.


----------



## Chikky (May 29, 2009)

It's all very hard to say. 

I agree, watching Kate completely ignore Jon at the party was probably one of the coldest things I have ever witnessed on tv. Her smile when she knew she was ignoring him kinda bugged me. 

I know many people don't like her, and I admit that sometimes I think she has gone a bit too far, but I don't think she's THAT mean... I mean, They showed videos of when they were dating and such and she was so much more carefree; I think the multiples made her so structured and more forceful when she talks, for lack of a better word. My cousin, who is one of the nicest people ever has two kids, one with Autism, and she talks to her husband many times like Kate does to Jon. Not saying it's right, just bringing up that not many people can complain about all of Kate's behavior if they don't have 8 kids themselves. 

It's all hard to explain, I just think she doesn't mean to come off that way all the time, but HAD to sometimes to just get things done! Plus, she's just a more forceful personality. 

All that said, who didn't melt when Hannah (?) say her friend Brayden come to the party. The way she cooed his name and did that little shuffle-step towards him. And then Jon's reaction at her inviting a boy, hehe.


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 29, 2009)

I totally agree about how Kate treats Jon. It's really sad to watch, but I can also see why she would want to continue. Maybe take a break... I would, but when you have 8 kids a normal job just won't cut it. Before the show they were getting sooo much help financially from so many people. At least they found a way to be independent. And yes, they make a ton of money. We all know that, but think about college. An undergrad education can easily cost upwards of $200,000 for each child. If they go to grad school we're looking at around $500,000. Supposing half of them continue onto grad school and half of them don't, that's around 2.8 million dollars. Once you include the house into the mix, you're nearing 5 million dollars. Sure it would only take around 100 episodes or so for them to make that... how many episodes are in a season? I'm sure they've hit 100, but that would only make them break even. I wonder how much it costs to feed 10 mouths, and 2 dogs, clothe 8 kids, and pay the electric bill for that place. I honestly don't blame her for wanting to continue. People are making her out to be so greedy. Yes, I'm sure she is thinking about retirement... she'd be an absolute idiot not to. Sure she may be a crazy, demeaning control freak, but I think she does genuinely have her children's best interest at heart.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 29, 2009)

Gosh... I saw parts of the premiere on youtube and this segment just broke my heart... when collin said thank you mommy for my birfdayy pawtyyyy! she ignored it and he said it TWICE, and she didn't acknowledge him until the mother next to her said aww how precious! then she started acting like MISS. MOTHER OF THE YEAR and hugging him.


YouTube - Jon & Kate Plus 8 Season 5 Part 6


----------



## emmalay (May 29, 2009)

TMZ is reporting that they are being investigated for violating child labour laws.

"Jon and Kate" Under Investigation | TMZ.com


----------



## spacegirl2007 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emmalay* 

 
_TMZ is reporting that they are being investigated for violating child labour laws.

"Jon and Kate" Under Investigation | TMZ.com_

 
i hope that is true.
its my biggest problem with the show (and others like it).


----------



## hawaii02 (May 29, 2009)

She is very controlling. And yet the cover People says her "lonely new life".  What about the kids?? I care about them more.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

  Gosh... I saw parts of the premiere on youtube and this segment just broke my heart... when collin said thank you mommy for my birfdayy pawtyyyy! she ignored it and he said it TWICE, and she didn't acknowledge him until the mother next to her said aww how precious! then she started acting like MISS. MOTHER OF THE YEAR and hugging him.  
 
I totally noticed this too.  It seemed the whole show she was trying too hard.  Oh and how many times must we mention the "paparazzi."  She probably called them up herself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This lady irks me to no end.  I watched the premiere, but I'm done with this show.


----------



## revinn (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, she's very abrupt and condescending to Jon..but I'd still feel bad for her if the cheating rumours pan out to be true. If he doesn't like the way she treats him, he should keep it in his pants and ask for a divorce before going out to find a new girl. I can't stand that people are saying, "well, no wonder he'd cheat." Bull. If he has any sort of honour or respect for his wife and family, then he should be straight up about it. If a guy cheated on me, and blamed my actions for it? I'd laugh in his face and show him the door. You need to tell your significant other your problems for them to be able to work on them.

I don't think he cheated, honestly, but I do think he was out partying too much and making irresponsible decisions. I have never been a Kate fan, but I don't think it's fair to say that she's been playing up her emotions for ratings.. When a marriage is dissolving, it's a terrible experience, and I'm sure she feels helpless and guilty, and maybe thinks that she drove him away. Not to mention that it must be humiliating to have it all paraded around on national television. Yes, they signed up for the show, but that doesn't mean that it's easy for them to have to go through this with the world watching. Let's have a little empathy for the couple, shall we?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

All couples that break up do not feel helpless and guilty by any means.....Unfortunately they are not the first "celebrity" couple to break up or have marital problems....I feel bad for all marriages that break up even to non celebrities, but it's life and it happens...But maybe they need to feel a little empathy towards each other...really not my place to feel good or bad just to be honest...I feel for the kids and all kids of a broken home...But I really don't care that much....just because it's Jon & Kate

If it's humiliating...I am sure there is a STOP button that can be pushed


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

^I agree, Tish.

I used to love the show but I could never stand the parents. I hate it when people try and earn a living off their children. I prefer Table for 12, they seem more real.

They really need to stop the show- it's getting out of hand and those poor kids are gonna grow up with so many problems.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I totally noticed this too.  It seemed the whole show she was trying too hard.  Oh and how many times must we mention the "paparazzi."  She probably called them up herself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This lady irks me to no end.  I watched the premiere, but I'm done with this show._

 
I didn't understand her whole "paparazzi" rant. As another article stated, "What's the difference between the cameras already in your kids' faces and the paps?" The fact that she gets a check from one. 

It's also BS, her stating that the kids don't have to be taped if they don't want to be. What happens when taping revolves around one of their trips, the kids all playing together, lunch, or just regular ol' day-to-day activitie? Does taping not happen or does the not-want-to-be-filmed kid have to sit it out?


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

^Didn't they record when the kids were learning to potty train? Who the hell wants to be recorded when they're in bathroom!


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 1, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed that People magazine seems very firmly on Kate's side while Us magazine seems very firmly on Jon's?  They should have both magazines testify at the divorce trial.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

^ I don't read either one...But I'm sure it's whomever they can get the most and best story out of is who they back up..It's all about magazine sales...they personally could give a fart about either I'm sure


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_^Didn't they record when the kids were learning to potty train? Who the hell wants to be recorded when they're in bathroom!_

 

kate also took pictures of the kids when they were on the potty i remember that episode 




i haven't been following all this jon and kate drama thats been in the media but i know by watching jon and kate she is constantly yelling at jon and so controlling i mean the poor guy is trying his best i feel so bad for the kids

and im sure jon wanted to get a divorce while all this was happening but imagine how difficult it would be for him and getting a divorce from kate on top of that


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

I feel sorry for Kate.. She obviously has some screws loose. =/


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 1, 2009)

i love the kids (not the twins tho, wait i like one of them, the nicer one) but the parents never smile. they are always stressed n pissed. hello. you are on a tv show at least act like you are enjoying life. haha.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

The family of the mistress confirmed, but Jon and Kate haven't, at least not that I know of. The family seems a little dodgy though :O.O:

News - EXCLUSIVE: Jon & Kate Dad's Three-Month Affair Confirmed | Usmagazine.com

Perez Hilton: Jon Minus Kate Plus Eight: Jon Gosselin's Affair Confirmed!

Jon Gosselin’s Affair With Deanna Hummel Confirmed? | Deanna Hummel, Jon & Kate Plus 8, Jon Gosselin, Kate Gosselin : Just Jared


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2009)

Really, WHO CARES about these people? Really? Don't we all have enough drama in our lives, enough negativity, stress, turmoil, enough demands on _our own_ time than to watch this crap? :/


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

^Agreed... But as much as I hate hearing about those two, it's so addictive for me


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2009)

I just figure I've got four kids of my own, a HUGE family, a job, a husband, bills, a house to maintain, three dogs, and a life to live...I don't want to feed on anyone else's problems, regardless of how they present them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't care about them....But it's Entertainment for some and I have watched a couple episodes ....Nothing wrong with watching it....I personally don't have a lot of stress, drama, turmoil or negativity in my perosnal life...so I guess I have extra time...Just say'n....to each their own.....TV is TV..I too am a reality tv junkie behind some shows


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 2, 2009)

^^I agree. To each their own. Not like I talk about them in my real life but hey, we're here to discuss and I follow the show so why not talk about here? I don't see the biggie in that.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2009)

I guess I'm just at a loss as to what the pleasure is in watching someone intentionally and willfully destroy their marriage and damage their children.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

The show did not start out that way....and many viewers have watched it from the beginning I am sure....When the marriage was great and the children were happy...so they still follow the story. It's reality....Not a happening ending...but however it is Life.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The show did not start out that way....and many viewers have watched it from the beginning I am sure....When the marriage was great and the children were happy...so they still follow the story. It's reality....Not a happening ending...but however it is Life._

 

So true. When they started the show they were a complete family. Things were different.

And I think people are fascinated by the progress of chaos.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I guess I'm just at a loss as to what the pleasure is in watching someone intentionally and willfully destroy their marriage and damage their children._

 
I'm with you. I only see these fools when Joel McHale is making fun of them on The Soup. And that's more than enough for me.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 2, 2009)

I stopped watching last season when they were obviously lying about their living situation. I catch updates on forums, blogs and recaps. With all the reality shows on nowadays, all you see is people f**king up their lives, so it's kinda unavoidable.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 2, 2009)

True, it didn't used to be that way. When they still had a measure of anonymity, they seemed to get along much better.  Looks to me like they have found out the hard way that along with fame usually comes a complete loss of privacy. I think Jon especially was naive enough to think he would still be able to go on about his life like normal.  Then when he found out he couldn't have it both ways, he started acting out like a kid. 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The show did not start out that way....and many viewers have watched it from the beginning I am sure....When the marriage was great and the children were happy...so they still follow the story. It's reality....Not a happening ending...but however it is Life._


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't really watch the show I just read articles in Us Weekly from time to time.

*doesn't have much of a life at the moment*


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

You don't have to watch the show to know whats going on...I don't watch it, but I have seen a few past episodes....Every news station, magazine, comedy skit are talking about it...you have to live under a rock to not hear about it...and that's what people do discuss sh*t that is going on good or bad/ stupid or indifferent...Does not mean they are promoting it or care for that matter...just idle conversation...just like most of the topics in chat to be honest. It seems for a lot of people who don't watch it however they sure know a lot about it....so somebody is watching it thats for damn sure.

If you watch it you watch ...stop fronting about it...who cares...it's TV....you're allowed.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 2, 2009)

I should watch it.....*for as much as I pay for these channels*, I feel bad that I only watch the Real Housewives and a few other shows.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

^^ I know thats right...I have 200 channels and Watch about 6 ....Discovery, TRU TV, Court TV and the regular channels....


----------



## Pizzicata (Jun 2, 2009)

I keep watching because I'm a loser, wait, no, its because I feel like I have earned it after being a loyal viewer for more than three seasons.  Its screwed up, I know, but the sextuplets are finally really verbal now and its cute.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 2, 2009)

You're right Tish, it really IS everywhere.. Especially since I currently live in Delaware now and it's about an hour away from where they live.. Even my boyfriend knows all about it, he knows that Deanna Hummel girl because he went to West Chester University.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pizzicata* 

 
_I keep watching because I'm a loser, wait, no, its because I feel like I have earned it after being a loyal viewer for more than three seasons.  Its screwed up, I know, but the sextuplets are finally really verbal now and its cute.



_

 
I just LOVE that they're talking more now.
I kept saying "aw" every time the kids would talk to each other. Too cute.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I just LOVE that they're talking more now.
I kept saying "aw" every time the kids would talk to each other. Too cute._

 
i love it when they talk. they're the cutest kids!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_i love it when they talk. they're the cutest kids!_

 

Don't even think about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MISSY!


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 19, 2009)

Let the games begin?

Actually I hope not, for the sake of those little kids.


Jon & Kate Gosselin to Make an Announcement on Monday’s Show - PEOPLE TV Watch

“Jon and Kate Gosselin have an announcement.”

Those are the words that appear on the screen in a new TLC promo for a one-hour _Jon & Kate Plus Eight_ special episode, airing Monday (9 p.m. ET).
In the spot, *Kate Gosselin* says, “Recently, we’ve made some life-changing decisions — decisions that will affect every member of our family, ones that we hope will bring each of us some peace.”

The stirring spot, which also flashes phrases like “A family in turmoil” and “A relationship at a crossroads,” first aired Wednesday night on TLC. 
In the season 5 premiere of _Jon & Kate_, which was watched by a record 9.8 million viewers, the Gosselins came together to throw a fifth birthday party for their sextuplets, but admitted that marital problems had made their future together uncertain. 

“I wish I knew,” Kate said when asked by producers where they stand as a couple. But they both agreed to be there for their kids. “We will always love our kids,” Jon said on the premiere. “We will come together for our kids.” _– Aaron Parsley_


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 20, 2009)

...do you think they're announcing that this is the last season, that the cameras will be off after x# of episodes or is this a divorce/separation announcement? 

i hope its the former, and hopefully the kids will get to truly be kids for their childhood, though decisions made for them in the past may not result in them ever having a "normal" childhood that doesn't include security to keep the crazies away.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 20, 2009)

I can almost guarantee its a divorce. I know that TLC ordered another 40 episodes of the show, they are pushing full steam ahead.

They make almost 3 million a year from what I've heard, I doubt Kate wants to give up her rich lifestyle anytime soon. I believe that she loves her kids, without a doubt you can see that in her eyes - but I think that she believes the best way to care for them and secure their future is to continue on with the show.

If you watch the old episodes, you see how in love her and Jon were... and its heartbreaking to see the dispair in his eyes, he is so unhappy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 20, 2009)

I saw the commercial...I say...they have a hell of a marketing/advertising agency....because the ratings just to watch the show is estimated to be higher than the presidential election...WTF...so crazy!!! I always say the suspense and build up is normally not what everyone thinks it will be...because that ruins the surprise factor ..it is only a marketing tool to get people tuned in....it really would surprise me if they announce a divorce because that is what 99.9% of the viewers expect......But then again...I don't really care either way....I am sure it will posted all over every magazine and every TV channel just as it is now....This drama has put so much money in their pocket...makes you wonder...Hummmm this was probably planned all along to boost ratings...But I am not a follower so I may be wrong...But I do believe 75% of all Reality show is not real but rehearsed for ratings....

I don't take TV show emotions to heart....Most have become great actors over the years and know what to do to keep the money train moving down the tracks.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I saw the commercial...I say...they have a hell of a marketing/advertising agency....because the ratings just to watch the show is estimated to be higher than the presidential election...WTF...so crazy!!! I always say the suspense and build up is normally not what everyone thinks it will be...because that ruins the surprise factor ..it is only a marketing tool to get people tuned in....it really would surprise me if they announce a divorce because that is what 99.9% of the viewers expect......But then again...I don't really care either way....I am sure it will posted all over every magazine and every TV channel just as it is now....This drama has put so much money in their pocket...makes you wonder...Hummmm this was probably planned all along to boost ratings...But I am not a follower so I may be wrong...But I do believe 75% of all Reality show is not real but rehearsed for ratings....

I don't take TV show emotions to heart....Most have become great actors over the years and know what to do to keep the money train moving down the tracks._

 
I completely agree. I honestly doubt its a divorce annoucement... because like Tish said it's what all the viewers expect and TLC has ordered 40 episodes. I think they'll be announcing that they'll be seeking marriage counseling. I read a while ago... I forget where... that they'll be doing counseling and that TLC will be filming parts of the sessions for the show. I'm not sure I agree with the sessions being filmed but I do support their decision to seek counseling if indeed that is what they'll be doing. I guess we'll see on Monday.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 20, 2009)

good points brought up! I totally agree, they are just trying to hype it up and its not going to be all crazy. 

tish I am with you, I think so much is scripted/preplanned, you can just feel it when you are watching some "reality" shows. All about entertainment, but it feels so manufactured that I don't want to watch to spite those concocting these shows.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a feeling they are announcing that Jon is moving out. I dunno about divorce, I kinda think its bound to happen eventually.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2009)

My softball team's manager got the Kate haircut. 
I just...


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_My softball team's manager got the Kate haircut. 
I just..._

 

Did she take in a picture of Kate's hair and everything!?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2009)

I have no idea. 
It's even got t he chunky highlights.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I have no idea. 
It's even got t he chunky highlights._

 

That was my next question: does it have the chunky highlights.

Ooohh man. I think appeal for Kate would go way up if she changed that hair of hers.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 21, 2009)

It sticks up in the back and EVERYTHING. I mean...it's...I...couldn't say anything when I saw it.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_My softball team's manager got the Kate haircut. 
I just..._

 
She could have also been inspired by this guy from that tool show on vh1


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 21, 2009)

i just got into this show last year. i'm really sad they coldn't make it without cheating or whatever it is that happened. i'm not surprised though because kate always treated jon like he was the kids adult male nanny or something lol like she hired him, so she can boss him around and talk down to him. of course that's no excuse for a man to cheat, but it is def. an excuse for a man wanting a seperation.

i just feel really bad for those kids in the end.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm highly curious as to what the announcement will be tomorrow regarding whatever it is that has been plaguing them. They just need to stop the show completely.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Jun 21, 2009)

That family is a mess, they are obviously separated or something.
I feel sorry for their kids.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I have no idea. 
It's even got t he chunky highlights._

 

What would you even ask for?  I'd like a haircut that resembles a peacock & please make sure it has blond highlights?


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 22, 2009)

Jon & Kate Plus Divorce Papers | TMZ.com

TMZ and people.com are reporting that Jon and Kate just filled for divorce this afternoon.


----------



## n_c (Jun 22, 2009)

^^^ I knew that was coming.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2009)

What a circus.  I don't watch the show, but the media coverage on these people..............!!  I feel badly for the kids and hope they come out of all this OK.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 22, 2009)

I wonder how the custody hearing is going to go... I hope that this doesn't get too messy for the sake of the kids.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 22, 2009)

^^its already a mess for the kids. they are being exploited somethin terrible. i dont even watch the show but just by all the media coverage i know more than i should. its terrible.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 22, 2009)

i've been watching Jon and kate  for awhile mainly because of the kids there just to cute and this whole thing is a mess tonights episode should be interesting


----------



## alka1 (Jun 22, 2009)

just finishing watching tonight's episode.. 

I didn't want to watch but I just couldn't help myself! I cannot stand Jon. He just sat there with zero emotion - he almost seemed happy about leaving Kate and starting a new life. And the part that stood out the most was when he mentioned Kate taking control all the time and him finally standing on two legs. He's obviously trying to get back at her for being the "head of the household" for all those years.

I feel bad for Kate and for the kids. Breaking up a relationship isn't easy and it'll be worse with cameras/paparazzi around and on top of that 8 kids to take care of. I think they should just end the show and move on with their lives out of the public spotlight.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ I actually disagree, Kate is the one that I can't stand. She just screams at him all the time and treats him like one of the kids. I'm not saying that Jon is a saint by any means, but I think that Kate was a huge part of the problem too. I don't feel sorry for the parents, but I do feel really bad for the kids. They have to deal with their parents splitting at such a young age, not to mention the TV and the paparazzi, I wouldn't be surprised if they grew up to be trainwrecks.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 22, 2009)

i don't think the divorce was the result of any one persons actions. i commend kate for being a strong women and stepping up when jon stepped out. i can't imagine what shes going through having to be strong all the time and pretending nothing is wrong. the amount of stress they're both feeling has to be immense. it just seems like jon was ready to be done and kate wanted to work on things... almost like jon is pinning for his youth again...the ed hardy wear, the earrings, the bachelor pad in NY (if that is true), the fast car. i feel bad for kate and the kids... i can't feel bad for jon hes so emotionless and almost thrilled about the prospects of his "new" life. kate is a tough women and i like her for that.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 22, 2009)

I think there is equal culpability on both sides. Kate's method of organization was to be overly controlling, and instead of treating Jon like a partner, she treated him like another one of the kids.  In Jon's case, instead of demanding respect, he withdrew and became passive and yes, passive-aggressive. It was as if he rebelled.

And I really didn't think he was unemotional. I've watched this show from the beginning and he's never really been emotionally demonstrative. I felt he got more choked up talking about the kids than the end of the marriage. I do think he emotionally divorced himself from Kate a long time ago.

Gee, I sure know a lot for someone who has never met these two people before, don't I?


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_I think there is equal culpability on both sides. Kate's method of organization was to be overly controlling, and instead of treating Jon like a partner, she treated him like another one of the kids.  In Jon's case, instead of demanding respect, he withdrew and became passive and yes, passive-aggressive. It was as if he rebelled.

And I really didn't think he was unemotional. I've watched this show from the beginning and he's never really been emotionally demonstrative. I felt he got more choked up talking about the kids than the end of the marriage. I do think he emotionally divorced himself from Kate a long time ago.

Gee, I sure know a lot for someone who has never met these two people before, don't I?_

 
 Haha... I know, right?

I've watched the show from the beginning too and I agree that Jon has never been overly emotional... I guess I just figured the dissolution of your marriage would cause some sort of emotion... but now that you mention it i agree that he withdrew himself from the marriage and in turn pushed Kate out of his life. They both said they weren't the best communicators I just can't help but feeling they didn't do everything they could to save their marriage... they just let it end.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdemers1221* 

 
_Haha... I know, right?

I've watched the show from the beginning too and I agree that Jon has never been overly emotional... I guess I just figured the dissolution of your marriage would cause some sort of emotion... but now that you mention it i agree that he withdrew himself from the marriage and in turn pushed Kate out of his life. They both said they weren't the best communicators I just can't help but feeling they didn't do everything they could to save their marriage... they just let it end._

 

Very true, although admittedly none of us know what exactly went on behind the scenes. I've been married and never dreamed I'd fall out of love with the person I married, but I did. We're both fortunate that at least it didn't involve kids and a national audience watching the process.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 22, 2009)

Yup, they filed for divorce today (June 22nd).  

I feel so bad for those kids. I definitely think they're both to blame, but I just really can't stand that Jon guy. 

You know what I don't get, though? They whine about paparazzi yet they invite cameras into their houses. I guess it's because they're not getting paid $75k per picture like they are per episode...


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 23, 2009)

When I first started watching this show - I couldn't imagine them getting divorced in the future. For as much as I disliked Kate, I figured there are many parts of her not portrayed and those are what Jon liked about her but editing made her just look like a wench 24/7.

Guess that's the reality TV curse.
Kinda sucks that they're divorcing.


And whoever gets her haircut deserves a random slap.
There are WAY nicer "mom" cuts out there. Hers is one where you look back 10 years from now saying, "what the hell was I thinking?"


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 23, 2009)

the worst parts of the shows were always when kate would scream at john across the room or at a store in front of tons of other people. she'd yell something like 'hellllooo, pay attention' omg that was so annoying to me lol. i could never live with that everyday, it's like having a control freak mother as ur spouse. do u really think kate would deal with jon telling her she's dumb and she can't take care of her own children in 90 diff. ways all day?and in front of strangers on a popular tv show? she really messed up having that atittude and he messed up if he didn't try to ask her to change b4 he decided to leave her with 8 kids.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 23, 2009)

Because I know how much you all love her haircut..


----------



## MissResha (Jun 23, 2009)

^^lmfaorlfmao!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 23, 2009)

The show is on hiatus!

News - Jon & Kate Plus 8 on Hiatus Until August | Usmagazine.com


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't stand this show because I can't stand Kate. Shes a crazy bossy bitch, she seriously needs to chill out.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 23, 2009)

I did watch the show last night. J and K are both to blame. But, from what I've heard, Kate said it was over first. Jon is just going about life now (granted, not the way any of us would do it with 8 kids, but to each their own). I think the media circus finally caught up with what they were up to and it was just appropriate to finally announce the divorce that they knew would happen for the last 6-8 months.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 23, 2009)

TLC is like the network to go to if you have multiples kids or if you're short, huh?

Anywho, I don't watch the show for Jon or Kate - only for the kids... so I'll miss little Alexis and Aaden.
Thank Jebus Kathy Griffin's show airs at the same time.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_TLC is like the network to go to if you have multiples kids or if you're short, huh?_

 
Or if you're the mermaid girl. I swear that special comes on every week.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 23, 2009)

Honestly, even though this is their highest rated show, TLC needs to get out of this if they want to keep thier reputation in the TV world. They kinda look like monsters for following this family around and are being portrayed a bit as the catalyst to the divorce. TLC likes to hold itself up as a family friendly network and with the adultery accuasations and the drama, this show isn't so family-friendly anymore. I wouldn't let my kid (if I had one) watch the show anymore after this. Not that divorce isn't something important to discuss with the kids, but I would want to keep them away from the drama. I figure that TLC is going to get out of this contract as soon as possible to avoid bad publicity. Do you think that TLC will do this, or will they continue to film the show after this hiatus?


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 23, 2009)

I think its important to point out that the network has drawn attention to the fact that they only film close to 2 hours, twice a week.

Thats four hours a WEEK. Thats barely anything. I think its a cop-out to blame TLC. They aren't the parents.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I think its important to point out that the network has drawn attention to the fact that they only film close to 2 hours, twice a week.

Thats four hours a WEEK. Thats barely anything. I think its a cop-out to blame TLC. They aren't the parents._

 
I fully agree!!! It was the parents that let TLC into their home, they didn't just barge in there. But people love to play the blame game, and as long as people THINK its TLC's fault it could hurt them.


----------



## User67 (Jun 24, 2009)

I am just tired of looking at the bottom of Kate's feet during the interviews. I find it very distracting lol!


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Honestly, even though this is their highest rated show, TLC needs to get out of this if they want to keep thier reputation in the TV world. They kinda look like monsters for following this family around and are being portrayed a bit as the catalyst to the divorce. TLC likes to hold itself up as a family friendly network and with the adultery accuasations and the drama, this show isn't so family-friendly anymore. I wouldn't let my kid (if I had one) watch the show anymore after this. Not that divorce isn't something important to discuss with the kids, but I would want to keep them away from the drama. I figure that TLC is going to get out of this contract as soon as possible to avoid bad publicity. Do you think that TLC will do this, or will they continue to film the show after this hiatus?_

 
I think they will get out, but not right now. Then Kate will shop around for a new network (E! or Oxygen) and take it the single mom route.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think Jon will be on the show anymore.. He claims he would have the kids come over often but he's getting a one bedroom apartment in Manhattan.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jon Gosselin News - Jon Gosselin Plus His New Girlfriend - Celebuzz

a little soon perhaps?? their divorce isn't even finalized!


----------



## cyan (Jul 12, 2009)

My boyfriend and I joke about this ... we kind of imagine an Asian mom going "You know you shouldn't marry white woman! Should marry nice Asian girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

Now I don't know which parent of Jon's is Asian, but man ... this is what happens when you try to make money off a hapa family.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 12, 2009)

HE's going to be working for Ed HArdie.
I don't know or care what he did to his family, but this alone makes him a Douche. Ed Hardly is like the uniform for Douches all over.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyan* 

 
_My boyfriend and I joke about this ... we kind of imagine an Asian mom going "You know you shouldn't marry white woman! Should marry nice Asian girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Now I don't know which parent of Jon's is Asian, but man ... this is what happens when you try to make money off a hapa family. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha! His mom is Korean, his father is Irish I believe. So... His grandmother might be saying that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_HE's going to be working for Ed HArdie.
I don't know or care what he did to his family, but this alone makes him a Douche. Ed Hardly is like the uniform for Douches all over._

 
YES. Once again I agree with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ you.
Ed Hardy.. *shiver*


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 14, 2009)

Jon Gosselin's Girlfriend's Mugshot

Hey guys, she seems like a keeper!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_HE's going to be working for Ed HArdie.
I don't know or care what he did to his family, but this alone makes him a Douche. *Ed Hardly is like the uniform for Douches all over*._

 
LMAO, I love this


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 14, 2009)

Did you know his GF is the daughter of the doctor that did Kate's Tummy tuck.
FYI; A woman saw kate's tummy on tv, and was so upset for her(it looked like a shar pei) that she told her husband he was to do her tummy tuck for free. They then put her up in their house for like 2 weeks. Kate and her are still good friends and visit together fairly often.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Did you know his GF is the daughter of the doctor that did Kate's Tummy tuck.
FYI; A woman saw kate's tummy on tv, and was so upset for her(it looked like a shar pei) that she told her husband he was to do her tummy tuck for free. They then put her up in their house for like 2 weeks. Kate and her are still good friends and visit together fairly often._

 

yeah i knew that... and its a major reason why i find their relationship disturbing. not to mention that the ink isn't even dry on their divorce yet. just makes me dislike him more. those poor kids.


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 3, 2009)

isn't the new episodes airing today ?? without jon and kate together, the show will be so awkward i can already tell ... :S


----------

